# Baby crocs



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

How much damage would a baby croc do if it were to bite you?


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

Speak to my council and they'd advise it would kill you and all people around you. They eat children for breakfast don't you know.

Seriously though, slight wound, small amount of blood and flesh damage. Nothing much.


----------



## G3ck0 (Jun 20, 2011)

a grown on baby could cause some damage ie, stitches, maybe even loss of fingers if they get you well. just keep away from the mouth and you'll be fine


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

you thinking of get a croc mate or is it twitchy bum time because of the shipments coming in and you may well have to grab one with your bare hands :lol2:


----------



## Caesar (Jun 21, 2010)

Well, it depends of how young is the crocodile, for example if it's a baby (neonate or a few weeks old) it wouldn't hurt you, but they are not agressive, i usually work with this animals and they are very easy to handle, that changes when they are a couple of years old and they can cut off one of your arms.


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*why do you want to know?*

got a 3ft african dwarf crocodile and lucky enough im yet to find out what a bite from that is like!!:lol2:from what i saw it do to a rainbow crab and dont want to find out!!:eek4:


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Stephen are you mad lol anyone bitten on the hand by a croc probably can't type to tell you the answer


----------



## rinkels (Jun 17, 2011)

Ste123 said:


> Stephen are you mad lol anyone bitten on the hand by a croc probably can't type to tell you the answer


well if you are asking the ques about a baby croc or gator bite how bad it could be then i dont think you should be around them.or would you like me to say its like your mom wiping your bum.?


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

rinkels said:


> well if you are asking the ques about a baby croc or gator bite how bad it could be then i dont think you should be around them.or would you like me to say its like your mom wiping your bum.?


This to me seems like a waste of a reply the guy came on and asked a simple question the reason why he wants to know are his own he shouldn't be slated just for asking:whip: as to the original question since your asking about baby crocs I'm going to assume they are only a few weeks old in which case the damage would not be very severe although it is possible to damage a nerve in your finger or hand from even a baby croc but that's probably worst case. Just be careful and don't get bit:2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for the replys. Me and my brother were talking about it and I was curious. I have some coming in which will be my first dealing with them and believe me I wouldnt be stupid enougth to give them the chance.

Sorry too those who disliked this question but theres two ways of learning, Asking questions or doing and im guessing this isnt the best idea to learn this by doing. Any handelling needed will be done with decent gloves


----------

